# So. Much. Paper.



## Katelyn (Jan 20, 2018)

I honestly can't believe how much paper is needed to craft all of the clothes. I'm almost done crafting all of them, but the amount of paper that I've had to grind for to get all of it is pretty crazy lol. I would have assumed it would use more cotton than anything, but I guess that was just their way of evening it out. Alright, that's the end of my rant.

On a side note, have you guys been steadily crafting the clothes? Or just the pieces you want?


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 20, 2018)

Maybe I should get the paper supplies from the Rover event! I'm just crafting clothes here and there. My big goal right now is to craft all the furniture for the campers. Eventually I'll do all the clothes.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 20, 2018)

That must be why paper has been coughed out lately in the gallons


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 20, 2018)

I’ve always had paper giving campers in my camp from the beginning just as a coincidence and a few are at a high level so because they’ve been giving like 38 papers etc I’m maxed out on paper. I had to craft a rug just so I didn’t have to sell it. I probably should have checked if I needed it to craft more of the clothes; for some reason I remembered it was just some of the shoes that needed it. I’ve just been crafting the pieces I want because I get worried about tying up my crafting spots in case I suddenly decide I need a certain camper in my camp. I haven’t hosted any where near all of them.


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm only crafting the few things that appeal to me.  The only reason I bought a lot of clothes in New Leaf was to get ready for Gracie's fashion tests.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 20, 2018)

I wish it was like in NL so I could visit and give out resources and get stuff I need ... like butterflies!


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 20, 2018)

I finally just finished crafting all of the clothes, my paper is completely depleted though lol


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 20, 2018)

eh, i just craft what i want. it's pretty unfortunate though because i was planning on saving up my paper for a wallpaper, but when clothes crafting update was introduced, i wasted more than half of my paper on it pft


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm actually kinda glad that clothes need paper and not cotton. I've had heaps of paper for ages not using it on anything and I'm always out of cotton, so it puts my paper to use. I'm not aiming to craft all of the clothing pieces, just the ones I want for now.


----------

